
Man who foiled Nazi nuclear plan dies aged 99 - rmason
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/man-foiled-nazi-nuclear-plan-dies-aged-99-163410027.html
======
masonic
This mission was dramatized in the film, "The Heroes of Telemark".

